# Mulholland Challenge 4/11



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's a 120 mile/14k' timed ride in SoCal. Goes over the Santa Monica mountains. I'm riding it this year with a teammate who also likes long rides with lots of climbing.

Anyone else doing it?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll be there, probably doing the 90 miler. Should be fun!


----------

